# Good price for PR600II?



## ShirtLady39 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey Y'all....I need some help. Looking at a used Brother PR 600II. It has stitch count -17 million, has
585 hours, includes stand, table and hoopmaster along with all original hoops. Serviced and maintained.
Price is $5000. Is this a good deal? Please respond ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds a bit high for a machine that is almost 8 years old... we bought a 600II in 2007 and another in 2008 so they have been around that long...

For that kind of price, you should be able to find a 620 or even a 650...


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm UK based so can't comment specifically, but that would certainly count as a high price here.


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

I picked up a second PR600 (actually a babylock BMP6) for $3000 included cap frame with complete set of standard frames plus extra 4x4 and 2x3 frames, heavy duty metal stand, complete service prior to pick up, extra needles, case of bobbins and everything that came with it new tools, manual etc.

I purchased the brother upgrade kit for $90 on ebay to make it a PR620. Install took about 15 minutes and was a snap. So we now basically have two pr620's.

This was from our local brother dealer. It has maybe 30 million stitches on it but so does our other machine that's a WORKHORSE. You should not pay more than about $2500-3k I.M.O. You see them on ebay all the time for but it now prices of $4000 and they never sell.


----------

